# LD25X tweeter testing matched every driver



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Spent a few days matching all the LD25X tweeters
Now all the drivers are sold in matched pairs


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice! A bit tedious, but worth it in the final result.


----------



## dasha (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh that looks like a fun job ;-)


----------

